# Pictures of Sawyer & Quinn



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those were cute !!

This one was funny !!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sawyer looks like a really happy big brother<: 

And I pasted the above picture over because I swear that when Quinn gets a little more adult coat in and grows up a little more, I'm not sure how you are going to tell the two apart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO cute. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh those are great! Thanks for sharing. Looks like the boys are finally becoming brothers.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Too Cute!! THey are both adorable! I am so glad everything is working out


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll try to paste some here as well - 


















"Mom, this really was for ME, right?"



















Quinn chasing Sawyer (Look at those ears!)




























Quinn, contemplating his takeover of the stick









Sawyer says, "I win! I have the stick!"


















Look at those VICIOUS teeth!









Quinn, Sawyer









Stick for two









Sawyer won't give up the stick, no matter what!









The stick game never gets boring









Quinn


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic picutres, your boys are so beautiful! Looks like they have a great time together-so glad to see things are working out.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

They are adorable!!! I love them both!! Sawyer looks like he is a good big bro


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

GREAT photos of the boys! What is their age difference? I really look forward to some day having another~ look how happy they are!

Do they basically have the same personality, energy level?


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

they look like twin brothers so beautiful!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh wow do they look happy or what!? They look so much alike too!! Great pics, it's always so fun to see them having a blast with their buddy.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

They are stunning photos of STUNNING boys! Wow, how wonderful, thank you for sharing those special moments, very precious, you have some lovely times ahead of you, those boys are going to get closer and closer I just know! Lovely, just lovely


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG Steph! I love how happy the boys look. Quinn looks like he is fitting right in. It must be so much fun to watch them. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so happy everything is working out so nicely! If they're _already_ playing that much and hard together, I have no doubts they will be BFF's! And I honestly can't tell them apart if you haven't captioned the the picture...:curtain:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They are both so handsome! I want to hug both of them.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Great pictures! Those goldens sure like to play rough.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They make a great looking pair. I'm sure they are best buddies.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They look so cute together-best buddies in the making


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Both very very handsome Goldens!!!! Love all the pictures!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know, I think you may need to post another dozen or so pictures before we will really be able to judge if the boys like each other or not 

Love these, they look so happy, and make a wonderful pair. A year from now I think you really will have to look twice to figure out which one is which!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

In pictures, they look similar, I agree.... But here in person, it's simple to tell them apart. Quinn is much smaller than Sawyer and Sawyer is MUCH fuzzier!!!  But I agree, given some time, they may be more difficult to tell apart!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures!!! I am so very happy for you!!! Sawyer and Quinn look so great together. Best Buds!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Graet pictures! Sawyer and Quinn are very cute! They look like they are having a great time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous pictures of gorgeous boys!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photos of two very stunning looking boys!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad you finally got your pics posted. They look so happy together. Once Quinn is done growing and has his feathers, they really will look like twins. Two handsome guys! I wish them many wonderful years and happy adventures together!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I just love the pictures! Your dogs as i have said before are beautiful! I love the one where he is biting Sawyers leg, Oakley does this all the time to my lab. Bad boys.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Great photos!! Looking through them you just can't help but smile.. It's so nice to see that they are getting along so well.. Both Sawyer & Quinn are gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

The boys look like they've been together for years already :leapfrog: And they're so beautiful. Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

The boys are far above and beyond the gorgeous. The pictures say it all. I wish them happy, healthy long life with your family for all of you to enjoy.


----------

